# another NW boat build



## omalson (Dec 28, 2010)

Well its that time of year again. The colder weather is behind schedule and so is the boat. Material is at the shop the jig is in peices. The shop is a disaster but within the next week or so I should be able to start posting pics of the build. This one is an 18'x60" for dhosera. Should be a basic center console with diamond plater floor. I will post pics as progress. And if anyone wants yo stop by and help pm me. I am hoping to work on it most Saturdays threw the winter till its done. I don't want to deal with dhosera any more than i have to. So the quicker the better.


----------



## omalson (Dec 28, 2010)

Aluminium is way down right now this order was 1000$ cheaper than the same order last fall


----------



## glucas (Aug 27, 2013)

omalson said:


> Aluminium is way down right now this order was 1000$ cheaper than the same order last fall


Good deal. Can't wait to see it, always like watching the progress.


----------



## dhosera (Jul 11, 2006)

This Dhosera guy sounds like a Badass...... Jus saying


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

Looking forward to this thread, always interesting


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

In for the follow along. I always enjoy your build threads.


----------



## stockrex (Apr 29, 2009)

dhosera said:


> This Dhosera guy sounds like a Badass...... Jus saying


So it seems, I might have to swing by and provide protection for the builders. I am cheap, I work for canolis, cupcakes...heck first round is on me ;-)


----------



## wyandot (Dec 5, 2013)

Really enjoyed watching the last one come together. I'm looking forward to watching another.


----------



## omalson (Dec 28, 2010)

I have had a family emergency so the build is on hold for a week or so. Hoping to have some pictures next weekend. Sorry for the delay. Hoping to get the boat on the jig and start welding soon


----------



## mrhookup (Jun 18, 2007)

Where do you order your aluminum from? Looking at potentially pricing out a build myself sometime later this year


----------



## dhosera (Jul 11, 2006)

mrhookup said:


> Where do you order your aluminum from? Looking at potentially pricing out a build myself sometime later this year


Ryerson this time.... But any of the large metal dealers will sell it to you. I had Elenbaas and Alro price it up as well and they were all real similar in price.


----------



## DReihl9896 (Nov 20, 2012)

I thought dhosera had a boat? Or is getting something shiny and new his way of coping with the loneliness?


----------



## dhosera (Jul 11, 2006)

Awwww....Come on Moose! Not you too!


----------



## omalson (Dec 28, 2010)




----------



## omalson (Dec 28, 2010)

Chrome crazy dhosera and I made some progress today. Seemed to go a lot faster than the last 6 boats. 18' 60"


----------



## Chrome Crazy (Nov 29, 2010)

Dhosera doesn't have much for welding skills but give him a grinder and well...... Wait a minute had teach him how to grind also. Lol


----------



## Chrome Crazy (Nov 29, 2010)

.


----------



## dhosera (Jul 11, 2006)

Didn't help I was still drunk from the night before......


----------



## glucas (Aug 27, 2013)

omalson said:


> Chrome crazy dhosera and I made some progress today. Seemed to go a lot faster than the last 6 boats. 18' 60"


You go omalson!


----------



## omalson (Dec 28, 2010)

Welded some of the floor runners on today. No pics sorry. Moving along nicely.


----------



## danthebuilder (Nov 22, 2011)

Looks like a fun hobby. What did the raw material cost for this project?


----------



## omalson (Dec 28, 2010)

danthebuilder said:


> Looks like a fun hobby. What did the raw material cost for this project?


With diamond plate floor I think it was in the 2800-3200 range


----------



## omalson (Dec 28, 2010)

View attachment 226289
View attachment 226290


----------



## msfcarp (Jun 6, 2006)

Great looking rig, you do a nice job.


----------



## kellyman (Feb 26, 2014)

Wow what a boat!!


----------



## spikehornkid (Dec 26, 2005)

Saw that boat at Jays in the parking lot and I can say that is an awesome looking boat. Did a good job on that one guys.


----------



## koditten (Sep 3, 2016)

Now I want to build one.

Mostly build trailers for boats, never a boat. 

Are you using a spool gun for welding? Any special prep for the welds? Acetone or just stainless wire wheel brush on the grinder?


----------



## omalson (Dec 28, 2010)

koditten said:


> Now I want to build one.
> 
> Mostly build trailers for boats, never a boat.
> 
> Are you using a spool gun for welding? Any special prep for the welds? Acetone or just stainless wire wheel brush on the grinder?


Spool gun. And the aluminum is new so it doesn't usually need prepped. If I do need to I have stainless brushes and some aluminum welding cleaner. Not sure what it's called. But acetone works as well. The grinder I use flapper wheels


----------



## koditten (Sep 3, 2016)

Thanks. 

Did you have another boat build thread you can point me to?

If you build another, let me know. I would be glad to throw down some welds in trade for knowledge on building one of these.

Thanks again
Kirk


----------



## 1302berkey (May 6, 2015)

Do you have general specs on this build? length, width, empty weight etc. how did you come to installing a 65hp jet? Good lookin boat, have enjoyed watching the build. will be watching for this boat on the big! Thanks


----------



## omalson (Dec 28, 2010)

1302berkey said:


> Do you have general specs on this build? length, width, empty weight etc. how did you come to installing a 65hp jet? Good lookin boat, have enjoyed watching the build. will be watching for this boat on the big! Thanks


It's an 18' long 60" wide at the floor. As far as the weight. I have no idea. The motor HP is just from personal experience. A buddy has the same boat with a 60 and it does fine. And another has a 115 and it goes fast quickly. So a 90 is middle of the road. And a safe bet. Should be quick on step and strong enough for a boat full of chubby guys. Dhosera is on the chubby side so it needs to hold some weight I have a 20' boat in the barn in progress right now. It's gonna be a 20' 72" and I am going to order materials to finish that one and also build a 16' 60" tiller.


----------



## koditten (Sep 3, 2016)

Pictures if you get a chance.

Thanks
Kirk


----------



## omalson (Dec 28, 2010)

koditten said:


> Pictures if you get a chance.
> 
> Thanks
> Kirk



Pictures of what??


----------



## omalson (Dec 28, 2010)

View attachment 227004


----------



## omalson (Dec 28, 2010)

View attachment 227005


----------



## koditten (Sep 3, 2016)

Anything related with putting these boats together.

Especially any specialized tools besides the spool gun.

How many rolls of wire to build one of these?

How are you cutting the sheet aluminum?

How do you bend the tube for the chine? (Gunel?)

As you can tell, im interested in building one of these boats.


----------



## omalson (Dec 28, 2010)

koditten said:


> Anything related with putting these boats together.
> 
> Especially any specialized tools besides the spool gun.
> 
> ...



Whoa slow down. If you look at another boat build on this forum you can see the last couple builds. Or search post I have started or posted on. Quick answers are skill saw chop saw 10# ish per boat. Band saw flapper wheel grinders. And the rest is pure strength and brains. Which I have little of both


----------



## koditten (Sep 3, 2016)

Thanks, I'll search them out. 

Appreciate the time taken to post these threads.
Kirk


----------

